# swollen testicles



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

Lastnight, I brought the dogs inside at night due to the sub zero temps and I noticed that my American Bulldog had just been restless all night. This morning when i took him outside I noticed that his tail was tucked real tight and just not normal. Then I got a closer look and saw that the most rear portion of his testicals where swollen. He must be in some pain because he won't let me examine that area... he won't even let me lift his tail up to look. There is no discoloration in the area.

anyone ever see this before?


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

I also want to add that he is only almost 3 years old and has not been bred or been in a resident with other animals who have recently been bred.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

yup seen it: testicle inflammation. To the vet for some anti biotics, it could means he is (temporarily)sterile after the infection


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

After doing some more research and observation I think he might have whats called cold water tail?

His nuts might look a little swollen, its hard to tell, but his tail is very limp and it looks painful for him when i try to move his tail. It has been single digits the last day or two and he does stay outside during the day when we are at work. 

anyone seen this before?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I have seen cold tail , its very painfull , usually the first inch of the tail stands normal then it falls like its broken , or , like a flaging female in heat sometimes , 

maybe he got frostbite on his testies , i have heard of that before , my friends rottie had it 
i would bring him in for a vet visit either way


----------



## Mike Valente (Sep 14, 2010)

I heard about this before also...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5eiFMW_kD2A


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Meng Xiong said:


> After doing some more research and observation I think he might have whats called cold water tail?
> 
> His nuts might look a little swollen, its hard to tell, but his tail is very limp and it looks painful for him when i try to move his tail. It has been single digits the last day or two and he does stay outside during the day when we are at work.
> 
> anyone seen this before?


I have seen this as well. My friend gave his lab a bath outside in the fall when it was a little chilly and his lab got it. After the first inch it drooped and looked like it was broken. It took a couple of weeks for it to get better from what I remember.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Shawn Reed said:


> I have seen this as well. My friend gave his lab a bath outside in the fall when it was a little chilly and his lab got it. After the first inch it drooped and looked like it was broken. It took a couple of weeks for it to get better from what I remember.


Oh pullease :razz:

http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/coldtail.jpg


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Oh pullease :razz:
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/coldtail.jpg


Ok well beats the ****in shit out of me as to why but his lab got it. I saw it and the dog was in pain.

Read the last paragraph........

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/coldtail.html


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> Oh pullease :razz:
> 
> http://i881.photobucket.com/albums/ac13/ggrimwood/coldtail.jpg


For all the photos and stuff you have shown of your Dutchie Gerry, he doesnt look too bad. So why is he such a shitter?


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

He doesn't like to bite anybody but myself, other than that he's a pretty cool dog.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

cold tail is not nesscarily caused by the cold at all , its from the muscle being over worked, 
my bosses bull terrier gets it alot when she goes swimming cuz she never wants to get out, not that the water is cold


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> cold tail is not nesscarily caused by the cold at all , its from the muscle being over worked,
> my bosses bull terrier gets it alot when she goes swimming cuz she never wants to get out, not that the water is cold


That's true, Tammy. Excessive exercise is a cause as well as bathing the dog in too warm or too cold of water. http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/coldwatertail.php

I am trying to remember how it exactly happened with my friends dog. I think he had a bucket of really warm water and was bathing the dog outside in the cold and then all of a sudden the tail looked like it was broke the next day :-o To say the least, he doesn't bath the dog outside anymore unless it's warm out.


----------



## Leri Hanson (Apr 3, 2008)

While were on the subject........

A friend has a young (7 month) American Bulldog who's testicles are almost bright red and quite dry. No swelling or sensitivity. He has had some skin issues that have been resolved. He seems/acts fine. Just curious if others have seen this and if so the outcome.

Thanks and Happy New Year all!

Leri


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> He doesn't like to bite anybody but myself, other than that he's a pretty cool dog.


 So have you taken him down to IPO or Ring clubs? Or are you just refering to him natural aggression levels? Does he have prey drive?


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> He doesn't like to bite anybody but myself, other than that he's a pretty cool dog.


So your dog bites you and is a shitter and you still feed it ????

Or is it just more dog then your use to?


----------



## Amanda Caldron (Mar 2, 2009)

My dog once had extremely swollen testicles, we never found out what the cause was. It only happened once but he was extremely discomforted and not himself. They really blew up like double the size for sure. My thoughts were that he had been stung by a bee or bit by an insect of some sort. We ended up just icing it (once... the dog obviously had his limitations) and i let him lay in some epsom salt in a baby pool and it went down in just two days.


----------

